# To Do List empty???? Not scheduling recordings!



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

I noticed I missed some recordings from last night. Lifetimed S3.

I looked into the To Do list and it's empty. Furthermore view recording history has NOTHING for the last two nights (but oddly has things for 6/30 that include 1. Welcome, 2. Playing with Live TV, etc that are clearly start up items). I have 32 season passes some of which with recordings that should be occuring. My Tivo connected to the service just this morning. I have guide data out the wazoo. Manually set up recordings show up (not repeat ones, ones I select in the guide data), but that's it. Suggestions also quit recording as of about 3 days ago.

Thinks have clearly gone wonky.

It's as if it has suddenly decided to stop recording things. No other issues I can tell.

Anyone?

DVR expander as well

And yeah I posted in two forums b/c my Tivo isn't doing it's bread and butter.

Trying rerunning Guided Setup now....

Edit: *

11/24/08 - The issue is supposedly fixed in the new release, although there is no confirmation from users. Please post your software version if you are reporting a problem

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TivoJerry DOES NOT NEED ANY MORE INFO AT THIS TIME FOR S3/HD UNITS. Reportedly there is a fix that will roll out with the new service update.

Troubleshooting steps Per TivoJerry:

"If you've already checked your options and are certain that the SP is set for the correct channel and that the program should definitely record, per the options you've set, please try the following steps:
1> Rearrange the priority of a Season Pass or two using the SP Manager, then check the To Do List. If you have a lot of SPs, upcoming recordings, wide WishLists, or a large hard drive with a lot of recordings on it, the "Please Wait" icon will be up for a long time as this work is being done. 
2> If that doesn't work, try turning off Suggestions, restart the DVR, then reprioritize a Season Pass.
3> If what you are seeing somehow manages to continue despite the above steps, you should either change the recording options or recreate the Season Pass."

Additionally, there are reports this is recurring for some. It might be wise to check your To Do List periodically.
*


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Grrr. If I edit a season pass (change quality, eps, start time, etc) it magically shows up in the to do list. Very big bug.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I assume you tried restarting the unit.

Jim H.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Tried restarting and redoing guided setup. Modifying a season pass is the only thing that would get it to show up.

Not good when core functionality starts failing...


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

How long has it been since you restarted? I think it takes a while to recalculate.

One other thing I may suggest is to reorder your season passes...perhaps just moving one is enough. It may recalculate them all.

As for suggestions, turning them off and on may work, or turning off, doing a restart, and turning back on.


----------



## siswanto (Aug 12, 2005)

This happened to me as well. I had to go through all my season passes to get the programs to start showing up again in the To-Do list. Is this a known issue?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you have guide data for the next 12 days or so? It's possible your lineup has become obsolete. Tribune tends to do this too often requiring you to select a different lineup in order for it to continue working.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Do you have guide data for the next 12 days or so? It's possible your lineup has become obsolete. Tribune tends to do this too often requiring you to select a different lineup in order for it to continue working.


"I have guide data out the wazoo"

Yeah, I had guide data for 2 weeks. As mentioned above, I had to alter a season pass to get it to pop up in the to do list (as well as turn on/off suggestions to get those working again). Not just alter one which propagated to all, but alter any season pass I wanted to show up in the to do list.

siswanto, glad it's not just me (but not filled with the old confidence that this part of Tivo was rock solid).


----------



## siswanto (Aug 12, 2005)

dig_duggler said:


> "I have guide data out the wazoo"
> 
> Yeah, I had guide data for 2 weeks. As mentioned above, I had to alter a season pass to get it to pop up in the to do list (as well as turn on/off suggestions to get those working again). Not just alter one which propagated to all, but alter any season pass I wanted to show up in the to do list.
> 
> siswanto, glad it's not just me (but not filled with the old confidence that this part of Tivo was rock solid).


Damn...I forgot to check the tivo suggestions...(I guess I have to turn that on/off in order to get that working as well).

I was wondering why there wasnt any tivo suggested recordings for a while...


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

siswanto said:


> Damn...I forgot to check the tivo suggestions...(I guess I have to turn that on/off in order to get that working as well).
> 
> I was wondering why there wasnt any tivo suggested recordings for a while...


Yeah. I rebooted and reran guided setup as well. Those didn't _seem_ to have any effect, but who knows....


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dig_duggler said:


> Yeah. I rebooted and reran guided setup as well. Those didn't _seem_ to have any effect, but who knows....


the suggestion to move the order of one season pass is a good one to try - that is not like guided setup but instead goes through all the season passes to recheck shows to see how the new reordering effects them. It might be a quick way to touch them all and get them going again.


----------



## drewpydog (Jan 10, 2005)

I had this too today. Reboot had no effect. Had to go into the season passes and change them to get the To Do List to update. Wonder what's going on?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> the suggestion to move the order of one season pass is a good one to try - that is not like guided setup but instead goes through all the season passes to recheck shows to see how the new reordering effects them. It might be a quick way to touch them all and get them going again.


Point well taken. I added some new season passes (that alone didn't seem to do it, as just the new ones showed up in To Do). I will try that again if (gulp) the problem reappears, but if someone else encounters this (and seems some others are) if you get a chance try that first and let us know your results....


----------



## qwin (Jan 15, 2005)

im seeing the same thing.....foro the last few days, nothing recorded off Season Passes evn though they are listed....REentering them seems to fix it. (but who wants to redo dozens of SP's)


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Given the responses, I think we've achieved bug status. Unfortunately, I don't know how to make Tivo aware of this unless they see this thread. CSR's are fairly useless.


----------



## clemon79 (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah, I came home to the same thing, and I'm pretty pissed.

It appears that I swapped #1 and #2, and it recalculated everything, I think.

But, yeah, this is why I've been paying them $13 a month for five years, so I don't have to think about this stuff. NOT good.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

As I mentioned, this is their bread and butter. It's nice there's a fairly simple workaround, but this is _extremely_ troubling. I don't want to have to peruse my To Do List every few weeks to make sure my Tivo knows there's shows I want to record....


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Same issue here. Unfortunately my power has been out since Sunday, so I won't know whether I've gotten it fixed until later this week, and by then, I'll have missed most of my shows


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

I noticed this a couple days ago. I just reset all season passes by setting to record 1 minute to the end time, then switch it back to on time. This fixed it, but it was a PITA.

Tivo HD


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

I had the same thing happen on a series 2 a couple years ago, two calls to Tivo customer service fixed the problem. They never relayed to me what it was.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

I had something similar start happening a week or so ago... guide data was still coming in, but it was stuck only scheduling from season passes and recommendations through the 20th. Repeating guided setup didn't fix it, but a reboot did.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I had something similiar happen, it wasn't on all of my season passes though, just some of them. When I looked at the season passes that weren't recording it was missing the channel information. I had to go through the list and delete all of the season passes with no channel info, then go back and recreate them. It was very strange to say the least!


----------



## colin1497 (Nov 20, 2006)

Didn't someone mention something about series ID's changing in the guide data? I assumed this was what happened on mine and I just deleted and reset all my season passes. It was a major PITA...

Edit:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403754


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

colin1497 said:


> Didn't someone mention something about series ID's changing in the guide data? I assumed this was what happened on mine and I just deleted and reset all my season passes. It was a major PITA...
> 
> Edit:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403754


Ah, thanks! I had not seen that. Bingo. Seems to be affecting a large number of people.

I would agree it's not old vs new software - as I've had the latest for awhile.

Hopefully a one time PIA...

Edit: I'm a little suspicious of the new Series ID argument. I didn't have to set new season passes, merely edit the old ones (add a minute to recording/change some option) to get my Series Passes to propagate the To Do list. It would seem that wouldn't work if there were new Series IDs as it would still be using the old ones...


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

dig_duggler said:


> Edit: I'm a little suspicious of the new Series ID argument.


I have two TiVo HD units on Comcast. Both running the same software. One started missing SPs, and the other did not.

As the other thread in the Season Pass section mentioned, changing from Save 5 episodes to save 10, fixed it for me.

The odd thing was -- the SP showed upcoming episodes, but the ToDo list did not show them to be recorded, and in the SP, they were not "check marked" to be recorded.

Seems an odd fluke, but an annoying one.

John


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Add me to the list. Although mine happened soon after my S3 got the 9.4 update, reported here


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

Just posted this in another thread before I saw this one...

This happened on my TiVoHD a few weeks ago, the To Do list was completely empty, including Manual Recordings I had set up. A reboot didn't help. Going into the SP list didn't help either. But once I switched the priority of the first two SP's, it seemed to kick the scheduler and everything showed up again.

Today I was checking my original Series 3 and found that it didn't have anything in the To Do list after Wednesday. Same SP tweak kicked it and everything is back.

I thought the first time was a fluke, but now that it's happened on both of them I'm starting to get worried. The TiVoHD didn't even record suggestions during the time nothing was in the To Do list.

This seems to be a pretty bad bug.

Ted


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh, and the new Series ID argument doesn't hold here for me, as even my Manual Recording and Suggestions stopped recording. 

Ted


----------



## benh57 (Nov 15, 2007)

Same thing has happened to me. This is an amazing bug and it's unbelievable that it's been happening for 2 weeks without a hotfix.

Most people probably won't even notice till they miss shows.


----------



## rastephens (Dec 8, 2001)

I noticed over the weekend that mine didn't record some things I expected it to. I'm glad to find out there really is something crazy going on before most of the new season of shows starts. I'm rebooting right now, I'll have to swap around some season passes and see what happens. This is BAD.


----------



## jasonsirota (Oct 15, 2002)

I missed How I Met Your Mother and Heroes today because of this. I had noticed it last week but only changed some of the shows.

Stock Series 3 DVR
MyDVR Expander

Also no suggestions since 8/20 which is after I installed the expander (for the olympics).

If anyone notices another post at tivo forums or somewhere else, post it here so we can see if someone notices.

Jason


----------



## dafyd (Jul 29, 2006)

I had the same problem and the tips in here helped repopulate the ToDo list (suggestions still aren't working)... but it seems it was only temporary. At the moment, my Tivo has program data through 10/8 but only has stuff scheduled through midday on the 6th.

I really don't want to tweak all 53 season passes every couple of days...


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

dafyd said:


> I really don't want to tweak all 53 season passes every couple of days...


How about the idea of swapping the priority of a couple of season passes to see if that triggers recomputation of the entire ToDo list?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> How about the idea of swapping the priority of a couple of season passes to see if that triggers recomputation of the entire ToDo list?


At least in my case, that didn't work. I had to edit each one. Maybe I didn't give time for it to propagate, but I didn't want to wait around and see. Editing one propagated it immediately.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I noticed that my to do list was empty yesterday also. (Someone posted that Earl had changed at the last minute and I was checking to see if I needed to adjust it.) Arg! At least this happened when all the new shows are coming out instead of the middle of summer when nothing was supposed to record.

Crud this is a pain. I wonder what shows I've already missed?


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

So I just checked my Series 3 again. It had shows scheduled only until October 3rd, but I knew it had guide data to October 8th. I went and re-swapped my top 2 SP's and viola, shows scheduled up until the 8th. 

This is making me very sad.

Ted


----------



## dafyd (Jul 29, 2006)

CharlesH said:


> How about the idea of swapping the priority of a couple of season passes to see if that triggers recomputation of the entire ToDo list?


That didn't help me. I did the whole add 1 minute thing again and I toggled suggestions off, rebooted, turned them on, rebooted (did a forced connection in there sometime)... both the suggestions and the ToDo list appear to be working correctly now ... keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## drevnock (Jan 24, 2003)

Jumping in ! This just happened to me to night. NO Heros No Sarah Conner!
Has anyone heard a response from TIVO?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Nothing from official parties. I never thought the day would come where I check my to do list every few days to make sure it's getting populated. I've lost faith in core functionality.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Seeing the same thing here as well. To-Do List was approaching empty until I went in and opened each season pass and resaved it. That seemed to get things added back in. 

However, let me throw another variable into the equation. I first noticed it AFTER I tried to delete the season pass for the horrible Knight Rider. It was last in priority and wouldn't delete. I rebooted just to see if it would go away and it was still there. I tried deleting again and it still wouldn't delete. I decided to let it sit for awhile (maybe it needed to recalculate) and then promptly forgot about it. Next time I checked was a couple of days later and that was when I noticed the To-Do List getting empty. 

Anyone else see this pop up after a deletion of a Season Pass?

By the way, I finally was able to delete it by moving it to a higher priority and then deleting it. At first I thought it was an SP placement deal between TiVo and NBC -- "No, you CAN'T delete that season pass"


----------



## wkparker (Sep 1, 2008)

Add me to the "me too" chorus. My TivoHD suddenly stopped recording suggestions and had only a couple of days left on the "To Do" list. Especially frustrating, it is also steadfastly refusing to delete a Season Pass. I'll try a reboot this evening, but I'm hacked that Tivo hasn't responded to this issue that has been reported on here for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

I've PM'ed TivoPony, but I know he must be a busy man. Hopefully we hear some official confirmation soon, but I wouldn't hold my breath....


----------



## drevnock (Jan 24, 2003)

Just struck my 2nd series 3. Was fine last night just checked it 5 minutes ago and the todo list is now almost empty. Went through the add 1 minute fix and the list started to repopulate. This sucks.


----------



## darkrail (Jan 28, 2008)

Me too. 

My TivoHD (software: 9.4-01-2-652) has worked almost flawlessly for the year or so I've had it. 

Today I went to the To-Do List and it was EMPTY. It showed all my season passes, but they all said no upcoming episodes.

For me, a reset and switching the priority order of #1 and #2 seemed to fix it. The To-Do was immediately full again. 

I also noticed that it has not recorded any suggestions since 9/17... 13 days ago. I toggled Suggestions off and on, but I'm not sure yet if they're working again.

My guess is that this is happening to many people who will only start noticing it when they've missed premieres of new shows. For now I'm going to monitor my To-Do list very carefully until I hear about a fix.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

+1 Series2 to the list. I noticed last night when the 40hr 240 was not recording a season pass program. The reason given in the ToDo list stated the program was removed / no longer listed from the schedule.

I changed the recording quality setting in the season pass and the ToDo list re-populated and the program started recording.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

PM'ed TivoJerry too. Seems like an extremely serious bug.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

For those of you affected, please send me a PM with the following details so I can enable diagnostic logging and look into this:

*<<STEPS REMOVED AS I NO LONGER NEED ADDITIONAL SAMPLES. SW updates for S2 & HD models is expected to resolve>>*

Please be as factual, yet detailed, as possible. I expect I'll get quite a few PMs and it will slow things down if I have to edit out comments before pasting them into report.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> For those of you affected, please send me a PM with the following details so I can enable diagnostic logging and look into this:
> 
> 1> TiVo Service Number
> 2> How many Season Passes do you have, and how many are affected?
> ...


Thanks. One question though that might affect your responses - How long in the past is too long? For instance, this struck me a few weeks ago. Is logging kept for that long?

Thanks again for taking the time to look into this.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

It's just a datapoint. Logging doesn't go back more than a day usually, so I wouldn't capture the instant it stopped but there may still be useful signatures for engineering to look into.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I've updated my first post to ask that your reply include whether or not you're currently experiencing the error.

Please keep the replies coming. So far I've received two, and both have expanded internal drives. I'm not saying that's a factor at this point, but I'll be keeping that datapoint in mind going forward. So, if you have a stock unit and are having this problem, please don't assume I've got enough data to work with. I definitely want to hear from you.


----------



## huckieca (Nov 12, 2006)

The problem started shortly after the update that gave us YouTube on the Tivo. I noticed that tivo suggestions had stopped recording new items and any season pass that was listed as record first run only, had stopped recording new shows.

1. I rebooted the tivo and that brought tivo suggestions back to recording shows.

2. I deleted and re-entered all of my season passes. Then they started working.

However, this only worked for a few weeks. A few days ago I noticed that Tivo suggestions, once again, had stopped recording new shows. And sure enough, the To Do List was winding down to empty.

I rebooted and that did nothing. Then, on the advice above, I just switched the location of my #1 and #2 season passes. Everything seemed to recalculate, and now my To Do List is full again. 

So not only does the problem happen once, but it may happen repeatedly. I hope someone at Tivo decides to take this seriously. Until then, if you've had the problem once, be vigilant because it comes back.


----------



## clifburns (Mar 18, 2003)

I have the same problem. Re-ordering SPs caused some of them to show up on the ToDo list. TiVo suggestions, however, appears to have stopped working about 2 weeks ago, since the last recorded suggestion was on 9/17. I PM'd TivoJerry per his request earlier in this thread. This problem completely destroys the functionality of Season Pass.


----------



## ARareToy (Dec 22, 2006)

benh57 said:


> Same thing has happened to me. This is an amazing bug and it's unbelievable that it's been happening for 2 weeks without a hotfix.
> 
> Most people probably won't even notice till they miss shows.


Yup.. I just noticed that my TIVO stopped recording all programs. I've probably missed 2 weeks to a month now. Sounds like I've missed a season finale.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

clifburns said:


> I have the same problem. Re-ordering SPs caused some of them to show up on the ToDo list. TiVo suggestions, however, appears to have stopped working about 2 weeks ago, since the last recorded suggestion was on 9/17. I PM'd TivoJerry per his request earlier in this thread. This problem completely destroys the functionality of Season Pass.


Toggling Suggestions on/off and rebooting might fix Suggestions.


----------



## clifburns (Mar 18, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> Toggling Suggestions on/off and rebooting might fix Suggestions.


Tried that. Suggestions are still dead.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

TiVoJerry mentioned something interesting in his last post that the only two reports he received by that time both had expanded internal drives.

I expected subsequent reports to mention whether or not they had expanded drives, but no one said.

So, does anyone who is experiencing this problem NOT have an expanded internal?

Jim H.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> TiVoJerry mentioned something interesting in his last post that the only two reports he received by that time both had expanded internal drives.
> 
> I expected subsequent reports to mention whether or not they had expanded drives, but no one said.
> 
> ...


I do not. I do, however, use a My DVR expander.

An additional thought I had - this could have potentially affected more users. The remedy so far (swap a season pass priority) is something quite likely done by users now in the new fall TV season as they find new shows to record and adjust season pass priorities accordingly...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

jhimmel said:


> TiVoJerry mentioned something interesting in his last post that the only two reports he received by that time both had expanded internal drives.
> 
> I expected subsequent reports to mention whether or not they had expanded drives, but no one said.
> 
> ...


Yep. Stock TiVo HD. The only thing added since I bought it is the wireless adapter. (I PM'ed TiVoJerry with the details yesterday).

I've got two identical units. The problem showed up a couple of weeks ago on one of them (the one downstairs, hooked up to cable + OTA). Rebooting didn't fix the problem, but reordering season passes did. So far it hasn't showed up on the upstairs unit (hooked up to cable only, no OTA, but I doubt if that's a significant factor).


----------



## drevnock (Jan 24, 2003)

Both my units are stock drives.
1 has an external expanded drive, the other does not.
Both units affected.


----------



## clifburns (Mar 18, 2003)

My unit is a stock unit without an internal expansion. I do, however, have the Western Digital My DVR Expander connected.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

For clarification, and for posterity since many people come back to some threads months after the issue is resolved and draw the conclusion that they have the same issue, I want to post the following information.

If some, or all, of your Season Passes are not recording, the first thing you should do is check your recording options. If you have the SP set to record "First run only", and all upcoming episodes on that specific channel are reruns, the program will not record. If the SP is on a channel that only shows reruns, you'll need to set up a separate SP on the channel that shows the new episodes. Season Passes are channel-specific.

***HINT:* while viewing a specific Upcoming Episode, hit the Info button to bring up program details that include the date the program was first aired. Just because a program lists the current year doesn't mean you caught it the first time around!

Also, if you set "Keep at Most" to a specific limit AND set the option to "Keep Until I Delete", the SP will not be able to record new programs. These two options should not be used together if you are unable to maintain that particular Season Pass. Change "KUID" to "Keep Until Space Needed" in this situation.

If you've already checked your options and are certain that the SP is set for the correct channel and that the program should definitely record, per the options you've set, please try the following steps:
1> Rearrange the priority of a Season Pass or two using the SP Manager, then check the To Do List. If you have a lot of SPs, upcoming recordings, wide WishLists, or a large hard drive with a lot of recordings on it, the "Please Wait" icon will be up for a long time as this work is being done. 
2> If that doesn't work, try turning off Suggestions, restart the DVR, then reprioritize a Season Pass.
3> If what you are seeing somehow manages to continue despite the above steps, you should either change the recording options or recreate the Season Pass.

If you've sent me a PM for this issue as of the date of this writing, I've enabled logging and replied to your message. You do not need to keep your system in this condition and are free to follow the steps I've listed above. We'll continue our investigation. *<<I NO LONGER NEED FURTHER EXAMPLES VIA PM>>*
Thanks to all who have sent me the information I'd requested.
Jerry


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

I had this problem back in August and was able to fix it by reordering a pass or two. Today I have a problem that may be related. I had I season pass to the fox show 'do not disturb' which they just cancelled. The night it was supposed to be on the guide did not show it (which was correct) but it was still scheduled to be recorded in the todo list even though the guide showed a different show. Now if I try to delete the season pass, it asks me if i'm sure, i say yes, it says please wait, and the pass is still there! So I tried to delete a different pass. Same out come. I can't delete any season passes!


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

NiteCourt said:


> I had this problem back in August and was able to fix it by reordering a pass or two. Today I have a problem that may be related. I had I season pass to the fox show 'do not disturb' which they just cancelled. The night it was supposed to be on the guide did not show it (which was correct) but it was still scheduled to be recorded in the todo list even though the guide showed a different show. Now if I try to delete the season pass, it asks me if i'm sure, i say yes, it says please wait, and the pass is still there! So I tried to delete a different pass. Same out come. I can't delete any season passes!


A reboot fixed this problem for me.


----------



## urkel-Os (Oct 23, 2005)

chewy2314 said:


> A reboot fixed this problem for me.


I just noticed this problem on my THD -- not sure when it began. Reboot didn't help. The SP reordering dance appears to have worked (can't yet tell if Suggestions are back since the reboot was so recent). So things look ok for now, but I am not happy about this shaking of my confidence in TiVo. If it matters, my THD has FiOS cablecards and an upgraded internal drive, but no external drive.

I'm guessing this is a software bug...


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I had this problem on Tuesday, I started a thread of my own, but was pointed over here. Before I found this thread I'd tried deleting the thumbs, rebooting and forcing a connection. That didn't immediately fix things, but by the time I'd found this thread it was recording again. I did a season pass rearrangement anyway the TiVo seems to be working fine now.

The problem was every season pass and wishlist wasn't recording, all of them (over 100) said "None scheduled".

My machine has an upgraded internal drive, its a very early S3 and one of the first updates Weeknees shipped. Its been running for almost 2 years now without problems.


----------



## rkrenicki (Oct 27, 2005)

I went away for a business trip, when I returned today, I found that my THD had not recorded a single thing while I was away. The last season pass recording was on 9/25, and the last Tivo Suggestion was from 9/15.

I rebooted the unit via the menu, did not fix.

My solution was to move my #1 season pass to #2, it took a good 2-3 minutes to figure that out, but I now have programs on my To-Do list again.

This is most definitely a big bug, I have not had this issue before with either of my Tivos. I will have to check the other one too..

EDIT: It actually just now started recording something, just as I hit enter.


----------



## Jim_Old_Software (Aug 18, 2003)

I had the same problem. We left on vacation on 9/24 and returned on 10/5. We noticed that we didn't have any music, which is manually recorded nightly, after 9/25. Further searching found no programs had recorded after 9/25.

I called CSR and they had me do the SP reset for each item which seems to have worked. 

We have had this Series 2 TiVo for several years with no problem like this. According to the CSR our program was last updated in August 2008. 

My wife is really P.O.'d She missed several shows while we were gone.

I hope TiVo gets us a fix.


----------



## ruinah (Dec 31, 2007)

TiVolunteer said:


> Seeing the same thing here as well. To-Do List was approaching empty until I went in and opened each season pass and resaved it. That seemed to get things added back in.
> 
> However, let me throw another variable into the equation. I first noticed it AFTER I tried to delete the season pass for the horrible Knight Rider. It was last in priority and wouldn't delete. I rebooted just to see if it would go away and it was still there. I tried deleting again and it still wouldn't delete. I decided to let it sit for awhile (maybe it needed to recalculate) and then promptly forgot about it. Next time I checked was a couple of days later and that was when I noticed the To-Do List getting empty.
> 
> ...


I had this exact thing happen. Season passes wouldn't delete. Reboot took care of it but still scary. Wish Tivo would address but CSR's seem clueless.


----------



## elkyss (Mar 28, 2002)

Has there been any progress on this? I have been able to repopulate the to do list by resaving the season pass without changes, but the problem reappears if I don't stay on it. 

Serious indeed.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all,

First, let me thank all of you have taken the time to send me your information and include all of the details requested. It has proven invaluable in our investigation. At this point in time, I don't think I need any new examples.

Progress has indeed been made on the issue but I cannot yet speak to a delivery plan or ETA. I will let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I too have had this happen on 1 of our 2 Series 3 TiVo's. Affected all Season Passes and was fixed by toggling the Keep at Most value for each Season Pass (only 16 including a recent Wishlist Search SP). Both TiVo's have had internal drive upgrades. I've PM'd the info to TiVoJerry.

Scott


----------



## gymshoe (Oct 14, 2008)

So wife came home from the gym tonight and said... hey ..new heroes was on at the gym..tried hard not to watch..let's watch it now... go to the Tivo and low and behold..nothing there. Looked at the past to-do list...nothing there. 
Same thing happened for week before but I wrote it off as the networks were taking a week off. ..surprised that ALL my shows were taking the week off but whatever. This time...something was wrong. 

Looked at all my SP's and went to see the Upcoming Episodes and nothing was checked as to record. Went to change Recording Options and just flipped First run to another option and back to First run, then saved....then it had the new shows checked off under upcoming episodes. Had to do it for every SP. 

I'm running on stock series3. no modifications, no additions except for a tivo branded wireless adapter. My Series2 DID record Heroes as scheduled.


----------



## pacor (Dec 26, 2001)

I have been a Tivo customer since 1999 and for the first time last night I missed a season pass recording. This was on my Tivo HD, my other Tivo's S2 and Direc Tivo worked fine, but the TIVO HD didn't recorded any of the season pass. I noticed while watching Heroes that it was not recording, everyhting looked fine on the season pass, it was showing upcoming episodes, but none scheduled to record on the to do list. I checked the recording options and everything was fine. I had to move some of my season pass up and down in order to force it to rebuild the to do list.


----------



## subVert (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow, this issue just hit one of my S2's today.

It has an expanded HD. I came home and found that it didn't record any of the daily daytime Season Passes that I have.

I checked the ToDo list and noticed that it only had something scheduled for the very last Season Pass that I requested (number 35). All others said no upcoming programs.

I did a restart figuring that something was corrupt, that didn't fix it. I then tried to delete a few old season passes that I had hanging around where the show doesn't air anymore. Some of them didn't delete... they stayed on the list after a delete Then I googled and found this thread.

I changed the order of my first and second season pass and now my ToDo list is back to normal. Glad I wasn't on a business trip and only missed one day of daytime guilty pleasures.

Software 9.3.1-01-2-540
Recording Capacity 282 hours


----------



## norbertsf (Jun 9, 2007)

Same problem here on a Series 3


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Looks like this is still occurring on my Series 3. Each time just reordering my top 2 Season Passes appears to update the ToDo list at least temporarily. I have not yet done a reboot to see if that offers anything more permanent.

TiVoJerry, any updates on this issue?

Scott


----------



## shamuslarue (Sep 1, 2006)

....how long will it last, do i need to do this every week or just when tivo fails miserably. The one thing that irks me the most is that while tivo has a better ui than the standard comcast ui, at least with comcast you know what to expect
Seems that the CEO and VP of User Experience are once again asleep at the wheel -When are these folks going to be kicked out of office and bring in some visionaries that will lift tivo out of its obvious doldrums.


----------



## digitaloptima (Aug 28, 2008)

Add me to the list. I think I'm one of the lucky ones though because I caught it before it had a chance to really piss me off. Funny thing is that the last three season passes I added (all in the last week) were not at all affected. I tried swapping two in the season pass manager but only those two refreshed. The easiest fix seems to be to take your #1 season pass and drop it to the bottom. After a few minutes all was right again. Feel free to return your #1 to its rightful place. I'm afraid to not check the To Do list daily now. Very irritating...


----------



## mdbundy (Oct 5, 2005)

Count me in, too. TivoHD with expanded internal drive.

Suggestions haven't recorded since 10/9, but I just noticed today as it wasn't recording any of my Season Pass programs -- recorded SNL last night just fine, but appears to have missed everything today.

Called Tivo for support, and they had me modify each season pass to get the programs to show up. The CSR said that there have been a lot of season pass issues lately with Series 3/THD boxes and that it looked like it was going to be bumped to a "known issue" which I took to mean that it would be getting official attention soon if it hasn't already.

No problems scheduling / removing programs in the past, but I THINK I may have used online scheduling exactly on 10/9 -- interestingly the only HD program NOT affected was that program (though my To-Do List was not completely empty as others seem to have reported -- but for sure no Digital content was scheduled aside from the one program above -- which lead me to believe this could have been related to channel mapping).

So, I've seen how to fix my SP's and will keep an eye on them, but is there any known way to fix Suggestions? We use them for the kids a lot, and it is after all a big part of what I'm paying for.


----------



## McCloughan (Oct 6, 2008)

I have been scouring these pages, looking for a thread about this problem, but this was the closest I could find.

We just installed our (first Tivo!) HD this weekend and set up 35 SP's. They are all set to first run only, but for some reason, every single episode, repeat or not, is recording or is scheduled to record. It's using up all of my space and creating scheduling conflicts on almost every show! I did the reset, reboot, rearranging the order of season pass, changing recording options...every fix that has been mentioned, and it will NOT stop recording reruns! 

I was on the phone with the tech support 4 times today, and the last one told me that it must be a software problem and that "I'm sorry, but there's really nothing we can do for you". I asked if there was a way to see if it was my DVR, and he said that the DVR was running fine. Does anyone have any suggestions or similar experiences? Help!!!

Alison


----------



## Caesarv (Apr 5, 2008)

I might as well chime in. I have an HD TiVo with 9.4-01-2-652. I installed a replacement 750GB drive (programmed via Weaknees) about 3 weeks ago. We then went on a 2 week vacation and returned yesterday. Several SP's did not record and the to-do list all stated "none-scheduled". And, horrors of horrors, tonight's Desperate Housewives did not record!!!!! 
We rearranged the SP priority and now everything seems okay....but my wife is still pissed. I guess I will have to wait for this bug to be fixed.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I had this problem starting a bit last week. By last night, the only recordings in my To Do List were 5 recordings I setup last week.

I tried to delete a couple Season Passes so I could re-add them, but, even though the delete process seemed to go okay, the Season Passes did not actually delete.

I restarted the TiVo, and was then able to delete a Season Pass. After re-adding the SP and then re-ordering it, the To Do List was back to normal.

Unfortunately, I missed the HD recordings of several shows Monday night, but I either have them on another TiVo in SD or can record re-airings.

I hope this is resolved soon!

By the way, I confirmed that the SP settings were correct and the shows should have recorded. Like I said, there were only *5* recordings scheduled in the To Do List. The TiVo is un-hacked, with a WD DVR Expander added to the TiVo HD 20 hr.


----------



## kristiaz (Oct 21, 2008)

Sadly, this just happened to me too. 've never had problems before, but today last night's shows were not recorded. My Tivo recognized future episodes, but said that there were no scheduled recordings. It updated when I went into season pass and told it to record with these options, but I missed the new episodes of Heroes and How I Met Your Mother and I don't want this to happen again. Please fix soon, Tivo!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

kristiaz said:


> Sadly, this just happened to me too. 've never had problems before, but today last night's shows were not recorded. My Tivo recognized future episodes, but said that there were no scheduled recordings. It updated when I went into season pass and told it to record with these options, but I missed the new episodes of Heroes and How I Met Your Mother and I don't want this to happen again. Please fix soon, Tivo!


What was odd was my TiVo did record _Big Bang Theory_ but missed _How I Met Your Mother_ that follows it.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

Yep, happened to me also. I sent Jerry info. I notice that we've had no suggestions recorded since 10/10 either.

Re-prioritizing a season pass (#4 of 59) seemed to fix it but suggestions are still not recording.


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

sriggins said:


> Yep, happened to me also. I sent Jerry info. I notice that we've had no suggestions recorded since 10/10 either.
> 
> Re-prioritizing a season pass (#4 of 59) seemed to fix it but suggestions are still not recording.


Re-ordering the SP's repopulates the To Do List, but I have had to restart my S3 to get it to start recording suggestions again once it stopped. Give it a try and hopefully it'll fix your issue too.

Ted


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Had this problem on my Tivo HD. Restart did not solve the problem. Rearranging the season pass partially solved it. I moved my #3 item on Season Pass Manager down to #5, and all the season passes except #1 and #2 showed up on ToDo list. I manually changed the recording options on #1 and #2 and now they are showing as well.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

TivoJerry indicated that with the information they have received from effected users, they think they have a handle on what is happening. But no estimate of when a fix will be available. Since this impacts the primary functionality of a TiVo box, I would think that would be a Priority 1 issue in the TiVo development group.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

In the past week, my Suggestions stopped recording and I got the 'None Scheduled' message and then 2 repeating manual recordings for Tuesday did not show up in the TDL. Rearranging a SP in the SP Manager fixed the TDL issues both times but Suggestions still aren't recording.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

CharlesH said:


> TivoJerry indicated that with the information they have received from effected users, they think they have a handle on what is happening. But no estimate of when a fix will be available. Since this impacts the primary functionality of a TiVo box, I would think that would be a Priority 1 issue in the TiVo development group.


I'd be happy to help test any fixes!


----------



## shortman (Sep 21, 2007)

I noticed my ToDo list empty on a Series 3 on Sunday. I noticed because a season pass show did not record. I have identical season passes on a series 2 and it recorded as expected and had a full ToDo list.

Because I had read of this problem here previously, I did not attempt a reboot. I went straight to work "touching" all season passes. Once done my ToDo list was once again full and multiple season pass shows recorded on Monday.

Suggestions had stopped recording as well and as of Tuesday have not yet recorded anything new. My last suggestion was recorded Oct 8. My drive is not even close to full and my recently deleted folder is empty. Suggestions on the series 2 continue to record as they always have.

This is the second time my Series 3 has experienced this issue. The first time was a few weeks ago. My Series 2 has never experienced this issue.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

This is getting ridiculous. Now I checked my TDL again tonight, and one of the Man Rec's that I had scheduled for 9pm is gone and instead the other recording I had scheduled at that time is set to record on both tuners. And I can't delete any SP's from the SP Manager.

Read my other posts, I give Tivo a ton of leeway when it comes to problems that occur, but this is affecting the main purpose of having a Tivo. Without this functionality, it's serving the same purpose as a digital VCR.



ETA: After my Tivo froze when I tried to check the Info screen, I did a hard re-boot. That allowed me to delete SP's again. I had to change the recording settings on the SP with the missing recordings to fix that. Suggestions also started recording again.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

This just happened to me.... I noticed that "Clone Wars" did not record last night, and I went to check the "To Do" list, and all my season passes were scheduled to not record...

I have not yet tried any to the trouble shooting tips posted here, as my son is watching a movie right now...

For the record, as I know the Tivo guys monitor this forum....

My setup
TivoHD with MyDVR Expander
last called home this morning around 1am
everything else seems to be functioning fine....

I've been very happy with my TiVo, but this is unacceptable! Thanks to this forum, at least I know I'm not alone!

EDIT:
I was able to move some season passes around, and that seems to have corrected the problem.... I hope this is a one time thing....


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

We're in the same boat now on our Series3. I re-did all the season passes last month and that calmed things down for a while, but this week it's ignoring season passes again, AND this time I CAN'T CANCEL SEASON PASSES (it says it does it, but it doesn't)! So, that means it's impossible to attempt the same workaround this time. 

What's going on, TiVO?????

EDIT: Rebooting allowed me to delete SP's again. Deleting the non-working season passes and re-adding them fixes this again *just like last time*. Why does this keep happening???? With 51 season passes, this is a PAIN TO FIX. I've done it twice now. I'm not interested in doing it again.


----------



## MurrayJimW (Apr 21, 2004)

Add me to the list. I was unaware this was a widespread problem until I just checked this board. I had noticed that Tivo did not record the late local news which was a season pass for the past couple of nights, but it was late and I did not investigate further. Tonight I looked and nothing was scheduled. I deleted all season passes and then re-did them and the to do list is now full. I'm extremely surprised that there has been no word from Tivo on this since it seems to be affecting many users........


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Rather than deleting your season passes, you can just "modify" the settings (max episodes up by one notch is an easy one) and it seems to pull the correct internal ID for the show and fix the pass. However, I did this last month and it only worked for about a month. They were broken again this month. 

It's really a bad deal! Some word from TiVo about an incoming fix would be nice.


----------



## self (Jul 10, 2002)

This bug has been around -- but seemingly only for the S3 -- for at least a year. It seems to be getting worse; I've been bit by it several times in the past couple of months, and other friends of mine are reporting it as well.


----------



## SiPaolo (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in, my S3 is bugged.:down:
It's manageable, but took me off guard. I rearrange my season passes periodically now. I'm looking forward to the fix. I appreciate people calling it out. I felt stressed and alone, came to the boards, and felt reassured.:up:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

When this problem occurs does it affect all Season Passes and scheduled recording or can it only affect a handful of them?

Also when the problem occurs does it suddenly just wipe the To Do list or does it stop populating and eventually (about 2 weeks) the To Do list is empty?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

morac said:


> When this problem occurs does it affect all Season Passes and scheduled recording or can it only affect a handful of them?
> 
> Also when the problem occurs does it suddenly just wipe the To Do list or does it stop populating and eventually (about 2 weeks) the To Do list is empty?


In my case, it was all Season Passes (and Suggestions). Everything stopped. If I made a new Season Pass, it and it alone would show up in the To Do list.

It doesn't suddenly wipe out (I noticed mine a few days before it ran out and assumed it was a network connection issue which I later learned it wasn't) but just stops populating.

IMHO, one of the biggest bugs yet. I know whatever affects you is the biggest bug  but this is functionality Tivo has had since day one and is it's bread and butter.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Ah okay, thanks for the info. I check my To Do list every few days so I was wondering if this problem would be something that is easy to spot or not. It sounds like it would be very easy to spot. So far I haven't seen it so I wonder what actually triggers it. I do agree that it should be fixed.


----------



## MurrayJimW (Apr 21, 2004)

I would think that the trigger is obscure. I have two S3's bought within days of each other, both under lifetime, on the same network (wired), with many of the same season passes, and one is affected while the other is not. I am at a loss for the initial cause of this one.


----------



## egorss78 (Jan 13, 2003)

Add me to the list as well. Noticed this issue about a week ago(missed 2 recordings). Checked today and saw it had nothing scheduled to record all week, also noticed that suggestions had stopped working.

Very frustrating, Tivo finally got the image freeze corrected in last update, and now this...


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

curiousgeorge said:


> ....this time I CAN'T CANCEL SEASON PASSES (it says it does it, but it doesn't)!
> <snip>
> EDIT: Rebooting allowed me to delete SP's again.


I saw the same thing (and mentioned it in this post).


----------



## MurrayJimW (Apr 21, 2004)

Does anyone having this problem have upgraded drives. Both mine do and was wondering if this was perhaps a common denominator.....


----------



## slowlemur (Jul 8, 2002)

MurrayJimW said:


> Does anyone having this problem have upgraded drives. Both mine do and was wondering if this was perhaps a common denominator.....


It just happened to me, I have a DVR Extender, but the internal drive is stock. (I actually have a Series 2 HD, not a Series 3). I called Tivo Technical Support, they pretty much just said it's a random bug and "unlikely to happen again".


----------



## russ_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Add me to the list of people who have had this happen more than once (3 times so far). It's only happened on my HD with a MyDVR Expander; my series2 seems unaffected. I sent details to Tivo weeks ago in hopes that would help them identify the problem... I'm heading out of town for a few weeks and at this point don't trust that it'll actually record what it should  

An update from Tivo sure would be nice.


----------



## pacor (Dec 26, 2001)

It happend to me again last night for the second time. I don't have a DVR expander, but I have an upgraded hard drive. I'm getting anoyed by this and all the other bugs I have experienced with the TIVO HD. Since the series 1 it used to be that TIVO had the more stable DVR, but I'm starting to doubt that with the TIVO HD. At this rate, I will definetly keep my series 2.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2003)

I've had my TivoHD for about a week short of a year and this problem just happened to me for the first time today. I did upgrade my internal hard drive about 3 weeks ago though.

Luckily I caught it before I actually missed any recordings. I checked my To Do list tonight about 5:30 PM and there was nothing on the To Do list after 6:00 PM tonight, but everything I had up to and including 6:00 PM tonight was recorded.

I just went into SPM and reordered 3 or 4 SP's and then they all showed up after it was done recalculating.

After reading this thread I went and checked Suggestions and it looks like nothing there has recorded since Sunday night (only been about 48 hours since the last suggestion so maybe there just hasn't been anything it wanted to record, but there are suggestions recorded every day before and including Sunday night). I'll see if Suggestions start recording again on their own after a few days and if not then I'll try the idea of turning off suggestions restarting and turning them back on.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I have this problem. Will send TivoJerry the requested info, and try the fiddle with season pass fix.

Z

edit: saw he doesn't want more pms


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

+1 S2 Hughes HDVR2 running 6.2-01-2-151

Highly hacked and expanded but 100&#37; stable until I noticed this madness a few months ago. I figured it was my idiocy that might have caused the problem. Now l know better.

How 'bout a little update including an ETR, TiVo?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I am trying to get info as to what expectations I can set for an ETA, but the focus is on Series2 and Series3 platforms. Any issue on a DTV combo unit is completely separate and currently considered to be unrelated.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

For the S2 & S3 platforms, our engineers believe they have identified the cause of (1) not being able to delete Season Passes and (2) Season Passes & Suggestions not recording. Testing is going well and we expect to be able to deliver this with software updates in the very near future.

As always, I can't provide a specific date. Those of you who have been around here awhile may recall a time when we set a date for a release that we weren't able to meet and all h-e-double-hockey-sticks broke loose on the boards.

In the meantime, please continue to use the workaround (reorder the priority of a Season Pass). We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

TiVoJerry said:


> Any issue on a DTV combo unit is completely separate and currently considered to be unrelated.


Heh. Well, then, my good sir, how can I help you to relate?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

TimTrace said:


> Heh. Well, then, my good sir, how can I help you to relate?


To be direct, find more examples of other combo units reporting the same symptom. Be clear about which symptom(s) have been experienced and note if the same workarounds have been attempted.


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

In my situation, many shows which are scheduled through Wishlists and SPs are not appearing in the To Do list, and are not recording.

Curiously, multiple "TiVo Service Data" shows are scheduled, as many as four per night.

As previously posted, this is on a Series 2 DirecTiVo (Hughes HDVR2), running v6.2-01-2-151.

I've tried resorting the SP list..I swapped #1 for #2...and this does not appear to have helped. System uptime is just over 2 days.

_*Am I the only guy left who's running a S2 DTiVo? Bueller...anyone...Bueller?*_


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> For the S2 & S3 platforms, our engineers believe they have identified the cause of (1) not being able to delete Season Passes and (2) Season Passes & Suggestions not recording. Testing is going well and we expect to be able to deliver this with software updates in the very near future.
> 
> As always, I can't provide a specific date. Those of you who have been around here awhile may recall a time when we set a date for a release that we weren't able to meet and all h-e-double-hockey-sticks broke loose on the boards.
> 
> In the meantime, please continue to use the workaround (reorder the priority of a Season Pass). We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.


Thanks Tivo Jerry. While I'm not happy about the bug, I appreciate the level of communication and desire to address it in a relatively timely fashion. Customer relations of this sort (admitting a problem and addressing it) are becoming rare in this day and age and I just wanted to take this opportunity to say thanks.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

So, I have a combo unit, the HDTIVO and it does this frequently now. Have reset, redone the SP's and reordered. Things like NBC nightly news, OTA doesn't record, although it is in the guide. Daily shows, are not recording.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Since DTV units do not officially fall under the purvue of TiVo CS, I have to advise that you contact DTV to report your issue so it can be tracked by them. They are 100&#37; responsible for any and all issues affecting their product. I would expect most non-forum-reading customers to contact them to report their issues, so they'd be in the best position to track any trends that affect their customers. I would not have much insight into any ongoing investigations on those platforms.

Having said that, if you'd be so kind as to edit your post to include your 3-digit prefix and software version, I can attempt to pass it along to those in our company who work with DTV. Not all units in the field are running the latest version of software, so that might be a factor.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dig_duggler said:


> Thanks Tivo Jerry. While I'm not happy about the bug, I appreciate the level of communication and desire to address it in a relatively timely fashion. Customer relations of this sort (admitting a problem and addressing it) are becoming rare in this day and age and I just wanted to take this opportunity to say thanks.


Same here. Thank you very much with posting what information you are able to pass on! At least we know that someone is working on the problem and that we can hopefully have a fix as soon as you are able to have it ready for production release.

Scott


----------



## B1LL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm new to TiVo (2 HD units and 2 WD My DVR drives). After my initial set-up, I returned from a trip to find both To-Do lists empty. My old ReplayTV units never let me down, so it's very disappointing to see a major bug like this in the TiVo core functionality, but reassuring that TiVoJerry's post says a fix is coming. I'm eagerly awaiting the fix because the work-around solutions don't help when you are out-of-town.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Thanks so much for the update, TiVoJerry!


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

So.........shuffling the #1 and #2 SP, then rebooting and waiting overnight seems to have cured the problem. This is on an HDVR2 Series-2 DTV Combo running v6.2-01-2-151. I'll pass the word on to DTV but frankly I don't hold much hope for them fixing anything.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

The 6.2 software is an older version for the DTV models that might not work so well with the longer TMS id #s. If you haven't left a phone line connected, that could certainly do it. If you can connect a phone line, you might get the newer SW but I can't guarantee that.

I have passed along information to a key person involved with the DTV product as well.


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

TiVoJerry said:


> The 6.2 software is an older version for the DTV models that might not work so well with the longer TMS id #s.


Thanks, TJ. Around my house we use MRV like nobody's business so I fear that 6.4a is not for me.


----------



## TopCat99 (Jan 18, 2004)

TimTrace said:


> _*Am I the only guy left who's running a S2 DTiVo? Bueller...anyone...Bueller?*_


I have two. Both have been hit by the problem. I thought it was just a fluke until the second one did it, and then I found this thread.

Anyhoo... On the one with 53 SPs, a half-dozen or so died. On the other machine with 13 SPs, a whole two actually record. The only way to get things going again on both was/is to re-create the SPs.



TiVoJerry said:


> Since DTV units do not officially fall under the purvue of TiVo CS, I have to advise that you contact DTV to report your issue so it can be tracked by them.
> <snip>
> Having said that, if you'd be so kind as to edit your post to include your 3-digit prefix and software version


And forget telling DirecTV about it. As soon as you mention "TiVo" and "problem" they turn on the used car salesman mode and want you to downgrade to their current models. (On the plus side, some CSRs are just as excited about DTV and TiVo reportedly getting back together as the rest of us--even if you have to mention it first )

351 and 101, both with v6.2. I'm in the same boat as Tim, so no 6.4a for me


----------



## datavortex (Jan 22, 2008)

This has happened to my S3 on three occasions now. The first 2 times I nuked and paved all my season passes and the most recent time I just "touched" them all. Each time the problem was fixed until it happened again.

The first time was on October 6, the second was October 20, and the third was November 2.

The phone support guys didn't care about my problem at all. They said they had never heard of it and denied it was a widespread problem. Clearly they have never visited this webiste. They even refused to give me a service credit for the hours of debugging work I've done fixing their data feed problems. This is really pissing me off. I already told my parents not to buy a Tivo for this reason. I will continue advising people to avoid Tivo until this is fixed.

EDITED TO ADD: Looks like this will keep happening every 2 weeks until Tivo fixes it. Not too surprising considering that guide data gets delivered in 2-week chunks.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

datavortex said:


> EDITED TO ADD: Looks like this will keep happening every 2 weeks until Tivo fixes it. Not too surprising considering that guide data gets delivered in 2-week chunks.


The guide data isn't delivered in two-week chunks. There is usually about 14 days of guide data on the TiVo at any given time, but it is updated in smaller increments during each TiVo service connection.


----------



## B1LL (Aug 10, 2008)

Two weeks? Upon return from being away for 5 weeks, I saw that the newest recordings on both my S3s were dated about 2 weeks after the date I left town. All SPs on both S3s stoped scheduling on the same date, which may be a clue to nail this bug. *Get on it TiVo!*

Re-arranging SP priorities re-started my SP scheduling and no scheduling has been missed on either S3 in one week.


----------



## RKofCAL (Sep 28, 2006)

Like so many others, my Tivo stopped recording all together, the to do list was empty. Last recording was about 1.5 weeks ago. I have 2 S3's (stock) and one has an external expander ... it's the one which lost the programming.

Frankly, I'm very disappointed that Tivo did not issue a warning, even calling it unlikely and benign. Instead, you need to go through the experience of wondering if your box is dead, your network is dead, what to do about it. Plus the avoidable loss of data. 

In my case, the channel guide could only see a small fraction of the channels, so I re-did the channel guide. That did not fix the to do list, I messed with the season pass manager and finally got things back to the recording state. Knowing from the past that Customer support is not easy to reach and has a policy of withholding key information, I elected to pass on that frustration and visited this forum. Thankfully, this forum brings sanity to this event and hope that it will be addressed.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

datavortex said:


> EDITED TO ADD: Looks like this will keep happening every 2 weeks until Tivo fixes it.


Interesting that it happens to some people regularly. It only happened to me only once, about two months ago. But I agree that TiVo needs a better process to get these "hot" items to the front-line CSRs.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

yes it would be great if tivo implement some new customer support offerings such as o case tracking and status online. 

I'd also like to see a bug tracking system and software release notes as well and the ability to turn off automatic updates.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> For the S2 & S3 platforms, our engineers believe they have identified the cause of (1) not being able to delete Season Passes and (2) Season Passes & Suggestions not recording. Testing is going well and we expect to be able to deliver this with software updates in the very near future.
> 
> As always, I can't provide a specific date. Those of you who have been around here awhile may recall a time when we set a date for a release that we weren't able to meet and all h-e-double-hockey-sticks broke loose on the boards.
> 
> In the meantime, please continue to use the workaround (reorder the priority of a Season Pass). We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.


I posted about this problem in a different forum and was referred to this thread.

I notice I am in the S3 HD forum, and my problem is with a Series 2 single tuner, non-HD, 80 hr box. Can I assume that the fix mentioned above that is forthcoming will correct my box, and not just HD boxes?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Toni said:


> I notice I am in the S3 HD forum, and my problem is with a Series 2 single tuner, non-HD, 80 hr box. Can I assume that the fix mentioned above that is forthcoming will correct my box, and not just HD boxes?


Yes, as posted by TiVoJerry (bolded for emphasis):


TiVoJerry said:


> For the *S2* & S3 platforms, our engineers believe they have identified the cause of (1) not being able to delete Season Passes and (2) Season Passes & Suggestions not recording. Testing is going well and we expect to be able to deliver this with software updates in the very near future.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks, I'll look forward to the fix then.


----------



## Eilonwy42 (Oct 28, 2008)

When I saw the Fall Service Update, I was really hoping that this issue was fixed, but I checked some of my season passes today and some are screwed up again.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Eilonwy42 said:


> When I saw the Fall Service Update, I was really hoping that this issue was fixed, but I checked some of my season passes today and some are screwed up again.


Please send me a PM with your TSN and as many details as you can capture so we can look into your report.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Jerry,

I'm also having the problem again. I sent a PM.. I'd really rather not have to redo everything, so thanks for your attention.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Monty2_2001, I was responding to Eilonwy42 directly because he reported that he had the update that we're currently ramping to the Series2 population. The problem will still exist on Series2 units that haven't received the fix. Your PM indicates you have a Series3, which is set to have its rollout will begin soon.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> Monty2_2001, I was responding to Eilonwy42 directly because he reported that he had the update that we're currently ramping to the Series2 population. The problem will still exist on Series2 units that haven't received the fix. Your PM indicates you have a Series3, which is set to have its rollout will begin soon.


Thanks for the response, it is indeed a 3.


----------



## crobey (Jan 4, 2002)

Add me to the list. My wife will not be happy to learn that we will not be watching "the amazing race"

I've PM'ed the important information, however I have a S2 with 9.3.1 software and reordering appears to have fixed the problem for now


----------



## drewpydog (Jan 10, 2005)

It happened again to both my S3 and THD in the past week. Very annoying.


----------



## pninen (Jun 26, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> In the meantime, please continue to use the workaround (reorder the priority of a Season Pass). We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.


Please tell the managers that this has some urgency.

It keeps happening. You can't imagine how difficult it is for me to walk my 85 year old mother thru the procedure over the telephone.

Excuses, platitudes, and soft-shoe don't help us much.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Late to the party, but now I see the same issue.

I have a Series 3, no such problems, ever. Now the To-do list is empty. I will try the work around tonight.

Between this and pixelation from FIOS, this has not be a good year for me and TiVo. 

Thos.


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

I haven't noticed my SP's not recording (but I'll have to look more closely) - but my problem is that I can't delete season passes on my THD. I've tried reordering them but I don't think that's for this problem. I've been searching but I haven't found a solution yet. Did I miss it somewhere? This is a royal pain.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Skyhawk85u said:


> I haven't noticed my SP's not recording (but I'll have to look more closely) - but my problem is that I can't delete season passes on my THD. I've tried reordering them but I don't think that's for this problem. I've been searching but I haven't found a solution yet. Did I miss it somewhere? This is a royal pain.


Have you tried restarting the TiVo?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Skyhawk85u said:


> I haven't noticed my SP's not recording (but I'll have to look more closely) - but my problem is that I can't delete season passes on my THD. I've tried reordering them but I don't think that's for this problem. I've been searching but I haven't found a solution yet. Did I miss it somewhere? This is a royal pain.


From what I'm aware of, this is a related issue. If you cannot delete following a reorder of the SPs, restart the DVR and try again.

<apparently morac and i were typing at the same time>


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

No, I can't restart - I'm busy recording all night!  At least that part is working. I'll restart in the morning and report back.


----------



## GadgetGav (Dec 11, 2001)

This happened to me today. I turned the TV on and Heroes was in progress. I hopped over to the Tivo menu expecting to be able to watch it from the start and was surprised to see it wasn't there. Thinking that they may be repeating episodes mid season, I looked up the episode online. Sure enough it is new and I won't be able to watch it in HD now because it only shows once in HD.

Now I wonder how many other episodes I've missed. The problem with growing to count on Tivo to always have the shows I want when ever I'm ready to watch them is that I no longer know what day or time any of my shows are on. Consequently I'm not sure now if I saw last week's episode of any particular show or not..! 

I reordered the SP and changed the number to keep. Neither added the shows I was missing. I'm now waiting for a reboot to finish to see if that has any effect.

It's a stock TivoHD plus a My DVR Expander. The expander has been there for a few weeks, so I don't think that's the cause of the issue. I certainly can't take it out now as that will lose all the recordings.


----------



## GadgetGav (Dec 11, 2001)

Rebooted, even deleted and re-made the SP. Didn't seem to fix it completely.
The shows that are going to be recorded have the single check mark because I added them manually to the old SP. They do not have the double check mark of an automatic recording, even in the new SP. That worries me because I'll probably forget and in three week's time I'll miss another episode.


----------



## slowlemur (Jul 8, 2002)

So I'm curious when others have seen this. Mine have happened almost exactly 2 weeks apart and sometime between Midnight on Saturday and Monday evening. I'm just wondering if there is some rollover bug or something that causes this that I can predict when I have to check the todo list.

Also, does anyone know how to get on the priority list for the roll out? Don't they normally roll out in waves? The guy I talked to from tech support pointed me to the beta program. 

The guy also made an offhand comment that said they might be waiting for the whole Netflix thing to roll in before issuing a the next update. Not sure if there is any truth to that, but I would hope this is a high enough priority that they would have just rolled out a patch. If I can't trust the TiVo to record, it's kinda useless...


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

It worked - after restarting my TiVo I was able to delete a couple of SPs I wanted to get rid of. I think everything else seems to be working - I know I got Heroes last night. I agree with slowlemur though - if I can't trust TiVo to record I'm kinda screwed since I'm weeks behind in what we're watching - I won't know until it's too late that I've missed shows.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

While unacceptable as a solution, it is wise to keep an eye on your to do list every few days and reorder a SP or two. This should minimize the problem. It doesn't work if you go out of town though....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVoJerry, 

I was hit with this "yesterday". Well, I noticed it yesterday (Monday, 11/10). I went in to my To Do List at app. 7pm last night to set a recording for Thursday Night Football. It was then that I noticed (and maybe too quickly posted in another thread before realizing this thread was here) that I had no more recordings scheduled after Wednesday. So it didn't stop recording totally. At some point (in the last ~8 days) it must have thought there would be nothing else to record (is the bug perhaps the software thinking there is no more space, when there is?).

About 95&#37; of my SPs are FR&R with KAM ALL. Some SPs are FRO. A few others are FR&R KAM 1. I have no ARWLs.

I have a stock TiVoHD with the DVR Expander.

I first went in to an SP and viewed all episodes and confirmed that data was there. I manually selected an episode (of Survivor) to see if I could force that to record. It accepted it. But I still had all of the "no more scheduled" messages on the other SPs.

I then performed a reboot and everything came back accordingly. If it happens again, I'll just try reordering a SP.

Any other info you need from me?


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, that's the problem - I'll be going away for a couple weeks next month!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Skyhawk85u said:


> Yeah, that's the problem - I'll be going away for a couple weeks next month!


There's a few things you can try to work around this until it gets fixed:

1. Buy a slingbox.
2. Use the web site scheduler to schedule a SP and give it top priority. Theoretically this should cause the remaining passes to reorder, but it could end up resulting in an existing SP not recording do to a conflict.
3. Put the TiVo on some kind of timer that powers it off for a few minutes every week or something similar.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

morac said:


> There's a few things you can try to work around this until it gets fixed:
> 
> 3. Put the TiVo on some kind of timer that powers it off for a few minutes every week or something similar.


As far as I can tell (and in my experience), rebooting does no good. You have to reorder a SP


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I rebooted and it worked. But I did prior manually tell one ep of one funky SP to record. Perhaps it was that or a combination. But I did not do an actual reorder.....


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

The S2 rollout is still in the early phase of release where we review the impact to the call center. Once it is complete, we should be posting a priority list.

The HD rollout is separate and due shortly as well, but will not include a priority list because we can roll that SW much quicker. I'll let you know more about this particular release as it starts.


----------



## jjprusk (Oct 5, 2002)

I have this problem on 2 TivoHD's - exactly as described. Also, I've noticed that even after re-ordering a couple of SP's, which gets recording going again, suggestions still weren't being recorded. I did a reboot which fixed this problem.

I don't understand why Tivo wouldn't see this as anything but an "emergency" - after all properly recording is what these devices do and if this fails, what the heck good are they?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Agreed. But I have to believe that is the way they are handling it internally. Just think what would happen if a mianstream newspaper or big blog picked up on this problem. It could really hurt TiVo's reputation.


----------



## phil75070 (Oct 6, 2004)

We have the same problem. We did a total reboot, deleting EVERYTHING and now we can at least create then delete a SP. However, the first SP we set up to record one of the wife's soaps didn't record!. This problem defeats the whole purpose behind having a TiVo! How will we know if/when our units have had the "fix" rolled out to them so we can forget about all of the woefully inept workarounds? I think TiVo should refund or suspend the monthly fee until the problem gets resolved.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been following this thread fleetingly and I haven't seen any indication as to why this only affects some people and not others? Touch wood I have not been affected by this at all thus far but I'm really curious as to why that is the case? Is it something to do with changes to guide data for certain zip codes?


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I've been following this thread fleetingly and I haven't seen any indication as to why this only affects some people and not others? Touch wood I have not been affected by this at all thus far but I'm really curious as to why that is the case? Is it something to do with changes to guide data for certain zip codes?


Can't be zip codes -- I have 3 TiVos in my house, all Series 2, but all different, and only one of the TiVos has the problem.

1) Series 2, Dual Tuner, 80 hour, plugged into Cable Box
2) Series 2, Single Tuner, 60 hour, basic cable only
3) Series 2, Single Tuner, 80 hour, basic cable only

It's TiVo #3 that I have the problem on. TiVos #1 and #2 have not (yet) been affected.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

*TiVoJerry*,

Another little piece of the bug seen last night. Not an operational thing but still related and still a minor annoyance.

In my post above, I noted that when I first saw the big bug, that I had manually gone into a SP (Survivor in this case) and told it to manually record the next ep. This was done just to see if that would allow an ep to record. It did, but it didn't clear the bigger problem. I did a reboot and that worked for me.

But, I noticed last night, that even though I told the next ep(s) of Survivor to record (and they are in the TDL), at the bottom of the TDL, it still says "Survivor....None Scheduled to Record".

So even though I have told TiVo to record the eps, it still displays that graphic. I didn't think that was normal functionality (is it?), so I posted herein. It would make sense to me that if I tell TiVo to record something manually like I did, and if it is in the TDL, which it is, that there shouldn't be something that says no eps scheduled.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

This issue has finally hit one of my TiVos. It's an S2 standalone running 9.3. I noticed yesterday that I had nothing in the ToDo list after 11/16. Having read about some of the previous problems like this I changed a SP from "All Episodes" to "keep at most 25" (anything to force an update) and the episode in the guide data immediately appeared in ToDo.

I proceeded to treat all my other SPs the same way. Wished I had looked in the forums first and found that reordering a single SP would have the same effect. Oh Well. Also, rebooting fixed the inability to delete a SP.


----------



## Tivo4Meevo (Jul 8, 2006)

jlb said:


> *TiVoJerry*,
> 
> Another little piece of the bug seen last night. Not an operational thing but still related and still a minor annoyance.
> 
> ...


I have 2 series 2 DT Tivo's and they have both been hit by this bug a few weeks ago at the same time. I also had a problem with Survivor not being recorded last Thursday so I checked the "View Recording History" list to see why it wasn't recorded and it says that I had it set to "keep until I delete" and this is not true. I actually had it set to "Space needed". The Recording History list show that Survivor won't record next week either and it is for the same reason. I don't know if this is part of the same bug but just thought I'd mention it.

I also was just looking at my "To do list" on my other Tivo and it rebooted for no reason.


----------



## RKofCAL (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, now that I know that this can happen I've been looking out for it. Sure enough, I noticed that anything beyond 11/19 was not to be recorded. So, I re-ordered a couple of season pass programs ... no effect at all. I then restarted the TIVO box. No effect at all. Finally, I deleted some programs from the Season pass and that did the trick. 

It seems like my previous fumblings with the season pass which kicked Tivo to resume recording was good for about 2 weeks. 

I'm quite stunned at the severity of this bug, and the complete lack of a proactive warning from Tivo to help their customers prevent loss of programming. I thought they were better than this.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I have to agree about the communication. This is a major, major bug, and most people don't find out about it until their programs don't record. TiVo should be pushing must-read messages to TiVos and sending emails to warn people that this is happening, with a time frame for a bug fix.

The whole point of TiVo is to "set it and forget it". This bug kind of defeats the purpose, and TiVo should be communicating to their customers so they are aware.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

One can only hope that we haven't really "heard" much about this since they are focusing a lot of resources on it.


----------



## slowlemur (Jul 8, 2002)

So I noticed another odd event yesterday. ONE of my season passes has none scheduled to record, but all of the rest seem to be fine. Even the show right after it. The past two times it didn't seem to be selective, it just wiped out the whole todo list. 

Reordering didn't seem to help this time either. I didn't try a reboot...wondering if this is getting worse, or just something I didn't notice before.


----------



## pavanb500 (Mar 4, 2008)

TiVoJerry said:


> For the S2 & S3 platforms, our engineers believe they have identified the cause of (1) not being able to delete Season Passes and (2) Season Passes & Suggestions not recording. Testing is going well and we expect to be able to deliver this with software updates in the very near future.
> 
> As always, I can't provide a specific date. Those of you who have been around here awhile may recall a time when we set a date for a release that we weren't able to meet and all h-e-double-hockey-sticks broke loose on the boards.
> 
> In the meantime, please continue to use the workaround (reorder the priority of a Season Pass). We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.


Jerry, thanks so much for taking the time to help everyone out here....that being said...

I think it's perfectly acceptable for paying customers to let all he!! break loose if a problem this significant isn't fixed in a timely manner...it's been over 2 months since the OP and we're still having the problem. The CSR I spoke with was very aggravating and gave me the run around...she even suggested that I try a different brand of battery in my Tivo remote! I told her that I'm using a Harmony and she said that I _need_ to use the OEM remote or I risk voiding my warranty......seriously?

I work in customer service for an airline, and I've seen my fair share of unreasonable pax who do nothing but whine and beg for vouchers, free passes, etc....and I try my best not to be a problem customer...however, I felt that credit of 1 month of service would have been more than fair in this case and the CSR said that's not possible since my Tivo is still operational (meaning it turns on and has a heartbeat I presume). Uggg!


----------



## cybah (Mar 3, 2003)

Tivo...

*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE FIX THIS BUG ASAP.*

Its really annoying.. **REALLY** annoying. Having to check the To Do List just about everyday is kinda pointless. It defeats the purpose of having a Tivo if I need to check on it.

It hasn't happened on the Tivo HD in some time, but of course as I say this I'll come home tonight and it will have stopped recording.

The Humax this has happened about every 2 weeks or so. Its annoying because I am record shows in a series run so when the bug happens I may not see it for a few days and it will not record episodes. Annoying...

According to first post on here, its been well over 2 months since the first bug was reported on here, and we still don't have a fix yet?

I agree that this is a MAJOR bug and Tivo should fast track a hotfix for this. Who cares about rolling it out with something else, get it out and fix the bread and butter of the product.

I appreciate TivoJerry's help on here, however fix your damn product, its been 2 months now!


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Considering recent posts there isn't a whole lot of cheerleading that I'll do at this point. The priority list for Series2 DVRs is now available.

The release for HD models is imminent.


----------



## cybah (Mar 3, 2003)

Your help *IS* appreciated and welcomed. And please don't take it personally! I've been reading your posts and you are doing the best that you possibly can.

To paraphrase the movie Joan Crawford in "Mommie Dearest".. "I'm not mad at you. I'm mad at the TiVo!"

And as someone who used to head up a development team, I know patches can take a while to figure out, code, test, than roll out. But I'd like to think TiVo considers this bug to be major sticking point to the bread and butter of their product and they would fast track to getting it fixed in a matter of days or weeks...

And thank you for the S2 Link. I appreciate it! And mine has been added.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> Considering recent posts there isn't a whole lot of cheerleading that I'll do at this point. The priority list for Series2 DVRs is now available


Jerry,

Just to be clear -- are you saying that the new update for the Series 2 machines fixes this Season Pass problem? [I apologize if you've already stated this somewhere, but I couldn't find anywhere that you or any other Tivo employee actually confirmed that the Fall Update fixes the problem.]


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

See my earlier comments from 10/29.

Yes, we _expect _that this resolves the issue.


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

How does something like this happen anyway? 

Just noticed this on one of my S2's this AM. Went to watch a show that was suppose to be recorded last night and all that was there, was 4-5 earlier airings of the show recorded, but not the first run of last night. This box has been working perfectly for over a year?? 

What changed this? Confused...


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

TivoJerry - now that the programming team has identified the problem, can you tell us the root cause and anything of its triggers?


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

No love for Series 3 sufferers?

Thos.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TimTrace said:


> TivoJerry - now that the programming team has identified the problem, can you tell us the root cause and anything of its triggers?


Agreed. As much as you needed info from us, we would like info too. :up:


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

My S3 (expanded 1 year ago) had the same issue. I noticed last night the to-do list was essentially empty from today forward. I also noticed that suggestions have not recorded since 11/10. I moved one season pass and everything started to re-appear. That said, this morning, with still no suggestions, I decided to reboot the S3 and ended up in a boot loop. I'm trying kickstart 57 right now....

Well, this 5 month old WD 1 TB (EVCS) is still in a boot loop after all the kickstarts. Unplugging coax let the Tivo run about 60 second vs 15 seconds before the next reboot. I guess another drive has gone bad? Weird that I saw no slow menus or other warning signs. This happened only after re-ordering SP and rebooting to fix the suggestions and To Do problem. Weird coincidence.


----------



## dorktivo (Jul 2, 2002)

I thought it was my Tivo. 

Note: another way to tell you've been bitten (at least for me) is to note that your Deleted Items aren't purging anymore. I had 31 items in there. I'm guessing that Tivo can't find anymore space and then stops recording. This might explain why it takes a little while for the bug to appear.

Anyhow, I found my second Tivo not appearing on the Now Playing list tonight, so I rebooted and find it is now doing a system upgrade. I presume this is the Fall Update mentioned in another thread. Hopefully there is something in this update that fixes this problem. This is happening on my Series 3.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dorktivo said:


> Anyhow, I found my second Tivo not appearing on the Now Playing list tonight, so I rebooted and find it is now doing a system upgrade. I presume this is the Fall Update mentioned in another thread. Hopefully there is something in this update that fixes this problem. This is happening on my Series 3.


I hope that those of us having the issue that submitted our information to TivoJerry were put on the early list of people to get the update.

Scott


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> I hope that those of us having the issue that submitted our information to TivoJerry were put on the early list of people to get the update.
> 
> Scott


Of my 3 TiVos, only one has received the update -- and it wasn't the one that was having the SP problem. 

I don't know why they don't push updates to _accounts_ instead of to individual boxes.


----------



## dorktivo (Jul 2, 2002)

Toni said:


> Of my 3 TiVos, only one has received the update -- and it wasn't the one that was having the SP problem.
> 
> I don't know why they don't push updates to _accounts_ instead of to individual boxes.


Both of my S3s have the update now. I'll keep an eye on my Deleted Items folder and my ToDo lists. After the reboot, it looks ok so far, but it always takes a few days for it to manifest itself.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Toni said:


> Of my 3 TiVos, only one has received the update -- and it wasn't the one that was having the SP problem.


Just curious, are the TiVo Suggestions enabled on all of those units? I just noticed that of my 3 TiVos, the only one without the SP problem has the Suggestions turned off. Could be just a coincidence.


----------



## dorktivo (Jul 2, 2002)

c3 said:


> Just curious, are the TiVo Suggestions enabled on all of those units? I just noticed that of my 3 TiVos, the only one without the SP problem has the Suggestions turned off. Could be just a coincidence.


So, does your Deleted Items folder have TONS of stuff in it like mine did? I suspect that items aren't being deleted properly and then Tivo can't find the space to record new shows. By clearing out Deleted Items, it can't again start recording. Those with Suggestions turned off might have better results since the Tivo isn't always filled due to suggestions.

It's an idea.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

c3 said:


> Just curious, are the TiVo Suggestions enabled on all of those units? I just noticed that of my 3 TiVos, the only one without the SP problem has the Suggestions turned off. Could be just a coincidence.


No, all three had Suggestions turned on. This was not a coincidence, though. The same TiVos that were having Season Pass problems were also not having Suggestions record.

The fix involved reprioritizing a Season Pass, turning off Suggestions, and rebooting the TiVo -- then you could turn Suggestions back on and everything would be working okay again.



dorktivo said:


> So, does your Deleted Items folder have TONS of stuff in it like mine did? I suspect that items aren't being deleted properly and then Tivo can't find the space to record new shows. By clearing out Deleted Items, it can't again start recording. Those with Suggestions turned off might have better results since the Tivo isn't always filled due to suggestions.
> 
> It's an idea.


Well I think what happened is that Suggestions stopped recording, s there was no reason for the TiVo to clean out the Deleted folder.

I use my Suggestions as a gauge for how much space I have left on the TiVo, and I noticed that my Deleted folder doesn't get emptied until the TiVo needs space to record a show I ask for or a Suggestion. I think Deleted is lowest priority so it will empty first.

But since Suggestions weren't recording, and the To Do wasn't populated, there was no reason for TiVo to empty Deleted -- it didn't need the room for anything.


----------



## dorktivo (Jul 2, 2002)

Toni said:


> Well I think what happened is that Suggestions stopped recording, s there was no reason for the TiVo to clean out the Deleted folder.
> 
> I use my Suggestions as a gauge for how much space I have left on the TiVo, and I noticed that my Deleted folder doesn't get emptied until the TiVo needs space to record a show I ask for or a Suggestion. I think Deleted is lowest priority so it will empty first.
> 
> But since Suggestions weren't recording, and the To Do wasn't populated, there was no reason for TiVo to empty Deleted -- it didn't need the room for anything.


Yep, I use Suggestions to determine space. However, I think a bug exists in the Tivo software that caused it to stop deleting out of Deleted Items, thereby causing it to not be able to record anything because it can't find the space to do so. Essentially, it gets wedged in the maintenance process. I could get my season passes and suggestions to start recording by simply cleaning out Deleted Items. I think re-ordering your season pass essentially resets the garbage collection process for a short time. A reboot will also work, I've found, in getting the maintenance process going again.

I'd like to know what the actual fix is for this issue. Is it that the Season Passes are getting corrupted? I doubt it since this effects Suggestions too. My Deleted Items typically has maybe 1 or 2 items in it from the day before. After only a few hours, those are gone (when it is working correctly). When I see them stacking up for days, then I know it will stop recording items.

Since we can't see what it is doing, we have to rely on inside sources to tell us why it stops cleaning up after itself.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

It has been a while since this happened so I might not remember quite correctly. However, as I recall....

My Tivo HD quit recording suggestions. I found that the Recently Deleted folder itme on the Now Playing List said I had 8 programs in it. That is a lot because it normally deletes and records suggestions over any recently deleted programs. When I actually went into the folder and looked at the recently deleted titles, there were somewhere around 16 actual programs listed. The Now Playing List menu where it tells you how many programs are in the folder said only 8.

I had also had problems with the To Do List running out of things to do. I reordered the top two season passes and it recalculated and populated the To Do List. However, as I recall, I let it sit a couple of days and that did not fix the suggestion problem.

I performed a simple/single reboot (not the "reboot" trick turning suggestions off and on) and it resumed recording suggestions.

I think there may be something to the idea that programs are not being deleted and the Tivo thinks it has no room to record suggestions.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

2 of my 3 TiVos have been upgraded to version 11. The remaining one with 9.4 and the SP problem was recently upgraded from 160GB to 500GB and should have plenty of space to record new programs without deleting anything.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I checked this morning at 7:00 AM and found 8 entries in the Suggestions list, all movies on premium channels and all with start times between 7:05 AM and 10:50 AM. As I was looking through these, TiVo picked one of the 7:05 entries and started recording it.

The list is now down to 4 as it finished the 7:10 suggestion and started recording one of the 9:10 suggestions. I feel fairly safe in predicting that by 11:00 the list will be empty again. I still have 14 hours worth of old expired suggestions some as old as 11 days.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Since the new rollout is supposed to fix the issue, it might be beneficial for those still experiencing the problem to post their sw version as well.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

dig_duggler said:


> Since the new rollout is supposed to fix the issue, it might be beneficial for those still experiencing the problem to post their sw version as well.


There is a comprehensive list here.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

ronsch said:


> There is a comprehensive list here.


Unfortunately that does not list software version (as there was no reason to prior). Supposedly 11.X fixes it, I am interested in users who have 11.X and _still_ experience the issue.


----------



## wolverines (Jul 15, 2005)

I got hosed on this as well and unfortunately missed a bunch of shows. Got lucky with the buffer on Heroes tonight (only missed 12 minutes). Did the quick work around for now. I'm on v.9.4 with an S3.


----------



## azmojo (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm running S2 DirecTivo and have been seeing this for several weeks now. I run an expanded hard drive and no Suggestions. About 2 months ago I did a complete reset & delete on the whole Tivo.

It happens with some SPs but not all. It mostly seems to miss recordings during prime time where multiple shows are recording. If it misses a show, it says that "someone in your household..." message, which isn't true. If we view the TDL, we can manually "Record this episode also" and then we get it. 

I am sick of this and I feel completely ripped off. What are we paying the monthly fee for anyway? If I have to record everything myself I might as well start using my VCR again.

Since my Tivo service number is 101, it doesn't look like I'm getting a fix anytime soon.


----------



## Minok (Nov 25, 2008)

This is supposed to be a simple box. WTF.
If it cannot even do the most basic thing correct, why am I sending money TIVO's way? I can build a box more reliable. At least a message should be sent to users warning them of the issue, rather than them discovering after a week they have not recorded a damn thing because the system is 'stuck' being unable to delete things.

What gives? Its bad enough the program guide is crap and Tivo just pushes the buck on 'well the data in the guide is incomplete, not our fault'. But to then have a system that doesn't even manage to record what is IN the guide?

I'm tired of missing shows. If this system is to work, I need to rely on it working. As others have said, if we must double check the thing constantly, whats the point?

My Series 2, sw 9.3.1-01-2-649 stopped recording at the end of the day on Friday. Plenty of things to record, just nothing getting added to the 'to do list'.

If I go to my season pass manager and look up the pass for my local nightly news. it still says "There are no upcoming episodes".... even though the thing runs every weekday night at 6pm.

So what is the fix here exactly? Apparently Tivo is busy sending me messages about new features I don't want, such as independent films I can download, all the while not doing anything to warn me about or fix the problem the device has with doing the work it SHOULD do: record the tv shows!

This lack of quality is really starting to get very, very old.:down:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Minok said:


> So what is the fix here exactly? Apparently Tivo is busy sending me messages about new features I don't want, such as independent films I can download, all the while not doing anything to warn me about or fix the problem the device has with doing the work it SHOULD do: record the tv shows!


Change the order of the first two season passes in Find Programs -> Season Pass Manager. Then reboot your TiVo. That will fix the problem...until it happens again.

The permanent fix for this issue (so it never happens again) is apparently in the new Fall Service Update, v11.0, which TiVo began rolling out a few days ago. See this thread for more information on the permanent fix, or this post for a TiVo employee's response to the original problem.

Until you get the new TiVo v11.0 software alluded to above, you should check your "To Do List" once a week to verify that your season passes are still working. If you check your "To Do List" once a week, you will be able to catch it before it causes a missed recording, because this doesn't happen instantaneously. When the issue occurs, recordings for season passes simply stop getting scheduled at a future date, usually 6-10 days into the future.

_Edit: You posted in the TiVo Series3 forum. But I see you have a Series2. That permanent fix for that platform is apparently in 9.3.2._


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

Minok said:


> This is supposed to be a simple box. WTF.
> If it cannot even do the most basic thing correct, why am I sending money TIVO's way? I can build a box more reliable. At least a message should be sent to users warning them of the issue, rather than them discovering after a week they have not recorded a damn thing because the system is 'stuck' being unable to delete things.


I think you're confusing cause and effect. Things aren't being deleted because nothing is scheduled to record, and so the space isn't needed.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Maybe not so fixed in the new software. Maybe a different, new, bug. Not reassuring.


----------



## cybah (Mar 3, 2003)

I'd like to think it isn't a space issue. I have a 500GB drive in the one that had the frequent issue and I'd like to think its not out of space 

I did get the Fall Update on that one so only time will tell if it is truly fixed.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> Maybe not so fixed in the new software. Maybe a different, new, bug. Not reassuring.


That looks like a different bug to me since there was actually a reason given in the recording history, which means that TiVo was trying to schedule the recording but could not. It also appears to only affect clear QAM channels, which don't have guide data anyway (which makes the reason for failing to record kind of strange).

This differs from the problem mentioned in this thread where it appears that the TiVo just stops scheduling recordings (no reason is given).


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

Which version fixes this bug for the S3s?

We just had this happen again, am in the middle of a reboot after a season pass reorder. No suggestions had been recorded since 11/29, and our todo list was only filled out until 12/7.

Also, I could not delete season passes. I would choose cancel this season pass, and then back in the season pass manager, the season pass would still exist.

Ok it has rebooted, I've re-enabled TiVo suggestions, and the system version I am using is 9.4-01-2-648

Edit: After the reboot, I can delete Season Passes


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

sriggins said:


> Which version fixes this bug for the S3s?


Version 11.0 permanently fixes the issue for both TivoHD and TiVo Series3 boxes.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> Version 11.0 permanently fixes the issue for both TivoHD and TiVo Series3 boxes.


11? Seriously? That is the version they are rolling out now?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

sriggins said:


> 11? Seriously? That is the version they are rolling out now?


They skipped 10.x.

TiVo hasn't begun the official / widespread rollout of 11.0 yet. Only a minority of customers have received it so far, to help TiVo ensure that they did not miss any major issues in testing.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> Yes. They skipped 10.x.


Interesting. I guess this release is one louder.

I'll keep an eye out for it, thanks!


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Version 11.0 permanently fixes the issue for both TivoHD and TiVo Series3 boxes.


_Reportedly_ fixes it. I would bet they got it, but no one really knows yet.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

I have received v11 of the software and will keep an eye on it!


----------



## Joel47 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have V11, and it happened to me. I noticed no Suggestions had been recorded since Wednesday, and Deleted Items was just getting larger. A check of the To Do list showed that it ended two weeks from last Wednesday. I switched around a couple of Season Passes (placing "Top Gear" ahead of my wife's NHL games...) and restarted (just to be sure) and everything is back to normal.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

oh noes..........


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

yuh oh

Edit: Tivo Jerry is out of the office for a month too


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

You have to be kidding me...


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Joel47 said:


> I have V11, and it happened to me. I noticed no Suggestions had been recorded since Wednesday, and Deleted Items was just getting larger. A check of the To Do list showed that it ended two weeks from last Wednesday. I switched around a couple of Season Passes (placing "Top Gear" ahead of my wife's NHL games...) and restarted (just to be sure) and everything is back to normal.


Well, say what you will about Tivo being more expensive than competitors' products, at least you can always count on it to record your sho, er, nevermind.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> They skipped 10.x.


my bet is they branched off 10.x for series 4 work. then decided Netflix streaming warranted moving the major number


----------



## Joel47 (Nov 2, 2007)

...And it did it again (again cleared up with a Season Pass re-sort and a reboot). I wish we knew what the specific cause was, rather than the generic "software bug" explanation.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Joel47 said:


> ...And it did it again (again cleared up with a Season Pass re-sort and a reboot). I wish we knew what the specific cause was, rather than the generic "software bug" explanation.


Have you upgraded your internal hard drive?


----------



## Joel47 (Nov 2, 2007)

bmgoodman said:


> Have you upgraded your internal hard drive?


No.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Joel47 said:


> No.


Thanks for the info. At one point, IIRC it was TivoJerry who said this problem may affect only those who had upgraded their hard drives. Glad to know this affects non-upgraders also, as this should motivate Tivo to fix the problem in the next version. You know, when they're finished coding to add even more ads!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have v11 on an S3 - looks like I had the problem since 12/16 when I got a channel line up change message. No suggestions and TDL seemed light. I turned off suggestions, reordered a SP and deleted some, rebooted and enabled suggestions again and permanently deleted a few deleted shows just for grins.

The TDL looks better; waiting for some suggestions to show up.
Edit: Suggestion showed up!

S3, with expanded internal drive.

I presume V11 didn't solve the problem, since the box obviously had to reboot to load it.

My other S3 (internal stock drive, external expansion) seemed to be OK after reordering an SP. Did a reboot just to be safe, but the TDL looked ok before I turned suggestions back on.

OK, so things look like they are working again, but I certainly don't have the confidence in the bread and butter function that I once did. 

Sure would be nice to get some more info on what the problem was and how they think it was fixed. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is the last time I'll have to do a SP goose and reboot. However, it looks like you have to do the goose/reboot even if you already have V11.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You have the problem show up on two different S3s at the same time?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

morac said:


> You have the problem show up on two different S3s at the same time?


If this question is directed at me, perhaps. Was a problem on my main S3 for sure (the one with the upgraded internal drive). The second S3 wasn't recording suggestions, though it's possible I had that turned off.

It was absolutely a problem on the first box running V11.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I got one suggestion recorded after my goose/reboot. I tried to go into the suggestions list and saw none! Hit Enter to review thumbs - saw the first screen, but when I paged down, just saw a blank screen and then couldn't page up or down.

Hit Tivo, did a clear and delete suggestions (sigh) and rebooted. Now waiting to see if I get any suggestions.

Really didn't like the idea of starting over with suggestions, as Tivo had pretty good at finding stuff we like, but had to do something to see if I can get suggestions recording again.


----------



## Silroc (Jan 27, 2009)

I just had this happen last night. My Series 2 Tivo using Knology cable was recording everything just fine, but when it went to connect last night (over the phone line) it kept saying the connection was interrupted. Finally, today it managed to connect, downloaded the new info and .. nothing. Tons of guide info but nothing in the To Do list.

Odd thing, even though it had the program information (Like I said, guide info was fine), if I did a Title search for programs, nothing came up at all. I could manually set a program to record on the guide, but no SP's and no searching.

Finally saw this thread, went in and for each SP I hit change this season pass settings, and then just hit "Record this season pass with these settings" (didn't actually change anything), and it popped up as recording them.

*Shrug* No clue why, I'm just grateful it'll record my shows now. I was afraid my poor old Tivo had bitten the dust.


----------



## ch3w33 (Jan 28, 2009)

Suggestions worked for a while after the v11 upgrade, but that was perhaps due to the reboot which seems to fix things temporarily. As of about 10 days ago my HD no longer records suggestions. 

In thread 394935 (I can't post URLs yet) TivoPony says the issue was fixed, but I think it was just for the series 1. (I don't know why they would fix those and not the S2 or S3). At any rate, still not fixed on my end.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ch3w33 said:


> Suggestions worked for a while after the v11 upgrade, but that was perhaps due to the reboot which seems to fix things temporarily. As of about 10 days ago my HD no longer records suggestions.
> 
> In thread 394935 (I can't post URLs yet) TivoPony says the issue was fixed, but I think it was just for the series 1. (I don't know why they would fix those and not the S2 or S3). At any rate, still not fixed on my end.


The Suggestions issue for the S1 units is completely separate than for any other models.

Are you rating any new shows?
If that doesn't work, I suggest turning Suggestions off, restarting the box, turning Suggestions on and restarting again. I would expect them to populate again with 24-48 hours. I'm not aware of any Suggestions issues with the HD models....this is just an old trick to try.


----------



## ch3w33 (Jan 28, 2009)

TiVoJerry said:


> The Suggestions issue for the S1 units is completely separate than for any other models.
> 
> Are you rating any new shows?
> If that doesn't work, I suggest turning Suggestions off, restarting the box, turning Suggestions on and restarting again. I would expect them to populate again with 24-48 hours. I'm not aware of any Suggestions issues with the HD models....this is just an old trick to try.


Yes, rebooting solved the problem before, but I was curious if this problem fixed permanently. There are several people on this thread with S3's and no Suggestions. Aren't the HDs also S3's?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sweez (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm not sure the 9.3.2 fix for this problem resolved the issue permanently. 

I have a S2 (9.3.2b-10-2-140) and the To Do List was empty. 

I did reorder my SP list and it fixed the problem, but somehow this problem still occurred with the 9.3.2 patch.

Not sure if related, but I've been having problem downloading guide info. It would error out during the "Downloading" step. It would say "N11" - open some ports. Did this failed process corrupt the indexes? 

Eventually, I got the guide dl to complete by switching to a phone connection. It was after this that I noticed the guide was ok, but the To Do List was empty.

Regards.


----------



## gonzoron (Jun 4, 2007)

I realize the last post in this thread is 5 years old, but I'm suddenly having the same problem.

- S3 with Lifetime service
- To Do list is blank
- All season passes say no upcoming episodes
- connected to tivo service successfully recently (forced it to connect again anyway and it connected succesfully) 
- guide info is there when scrolling through Guide.
- channel list is correct with all channels we get checked
- suggestions still getting recorded, but no season passes, even for shows that I can see have episodes coming up in the guide.
- ETA: searching for programs comes up empty

I tried restarting with a 30-second shutdown. Tried changing priorities in the SP list. Tried going into the guide, picking a show that will be on 1 hour from now, and making a new SP for it. the new SP still says no upcoming episodes, even though I created it _through clicking on an upcoming episode_. Tried repeating guided setup.

I just tried disabling suggestions and doing another 30-second shutdown and restart. not sure yet if that worked, my son took over the TV (previously recorded shows play fine).

If that doesn't work, what's my next step? Has anyone else had this issue since it was supposedly solved 5 years ago?

ETA: didn't work. I turned on suggestions and rebooted to try again...
ETA2: still no good. Also, my SW version is 11.0m-01-2-648, if that matters.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Wow. This is a strange problem. I pleased to say I've never had it. There must be some broken pointers it the database. I can only think of one thing that you can try. "Clear and delete everything". That should blow away your season passes and ALL recorded programs. You will then have to redo guided setup. It will be like getting a new TIVO out of the box. But ALL of your recorded shows WILL BE GONE! So don't do this if you're not willing to give those up. 

Please post and let us know what you decide to do. And good luck.

Don H.

PS: It occurred to me after I wrote this to try something else first. Go to the TODO list and look at the recording history list at the top. This may give you a clue as to why it's not recording. One thing happened to me recently. The cable co. goosed up the level on the digital channels. This caused all 3 of my TIVO's to dump digital recording. I got home, just as 2 shows finished recording and they disappeared from the "Now Playing List". I check the recording history and saw the "video was not available", or words to that effect. I checked the level on the channel scan, and it was pegged at 100% on all digital, but analog was ok. I had to put pads in the rf input from the cable, and it fixed my trouble. If you don't get any clues from the recording history, then my feeling would be to "clear and delete everything".


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Before doing a "Clear and Delete Everything", I'd recommend doing a "Clear program information & To Do List". That doesn't delete recordings or Season Passes. It takes a few hours for the Guide data to re download and the To Do List to rebuild, but you won't lose anything.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gonzoron said:


> I realize the last post in this thread is 5 years old, but I'm suddenly having the same problem.
> 
> - S3 with Lifetime service
> - To Do list is blank
> ...


For whatever it's worth, that (11.0m) is the most recent Series 3 platform software version.

Otherwise, see morac's answer.


----------



## gonzoron (Jun 4, 2007)

morac said:


> Before doing a "Clear and Delete Everything", I'd recommend doing a "Clear program information & To Do List". That doesn't delete recordings or Season Passes. It takes a few hours for the Guide data to re download and the To Do List to rebuild, but you won't lose anything.


Thank you, *morac*! This worked.... sort of.... eventually.

In case anyone else has this issue in the future, here's what happened:
After doing the "Clear program information & To Do List", the situation was this:

- Many (but not all) of my season passes had disappeared. (I suspect the missing ones were the shows that legitimately have no upcoming episodes, but I didn't do a detailed investigation.) 
- The To Do list showed only shows from my auto-recording Wishlist searches, not from any actual season passes. (slight improvement from showing nothing!)
- The Search by Title now worked (big improvement from being blank!)
- The Season Passes in the SP Manager still showed no upcoming episodes (even though I could now search for them and saw them upcoming!)
- The SP Manager on tivo.com showed no Season Passes on my Tivo (before this, it matched the list on the DVR, which allowed me to copy the list into a text document, so I can rebuild my list later)

So my next step was to try forcing a rebuild of the To Do list by reprioritizing an SP (no luck) and then by deleting an SP (no luck.)

Next, I searched for a show that had an SP already, and created a new SP for it. This resulted in two Season Passes in the list for the same show, on the same channel, one of which had no upcoming episodes (the old one) and one of which worked normally (the new one) and showed 97 upcoming episodes, some of which will be recorded. Huzzah!
(Note that the new one shows up on the tivo.com SPM too)

So all I should have to do now is delete all my old SPs and recreate them from the list I kept. Tedious, but do-able. Thank you so much!


----------



## crunchymusic (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I am now having the same issue, 3 years later. When you press Guide, the programs are there. Shows programs to July 9th after recent connection. But when I "Search by Title" there is nothing there. And no "there are _ upcoming episodes" on any of my SP. To do list? Empty.

Tried rebooting.
Tried reorganizing SP- up, down, up down left right BA start. Nothing.
Tried Guided Setup- multiple times. Nothing.

Could this have to do with the fact that I have Tuner Cards and the adapter and I have the box on a timer so it can connect and "hash" properly each night?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Sounds like a local database issue if you can't find anything through search. You did the "Clear program information & To Do List" mentioned above (I see you mentioned repeating Guided Setup).

Scott


----------



## crunchymusic (Aug 15, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Sounds like a local database issue if you can't find anything through search. You did the "Clear program information & To Do List" mentioned above (I see you mentioned repeating Guided Setup).
> 
> Scott


I have:
Rebooted (Many times)
Reconnected (many times)
Reordered the Season Passes (many times)
Unplugged cable box (have not unplugged cable cards) and reconnected (Many times)
Clear program info and to do list is next, I guess. Really didn't want to re-enter all the season passes. Dammit.

I will NEVER let it get that low on data again, I swear!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Any luck with KS-57?
TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

crunchymusic said:


> Clear program info and to do list is next, I guess. Really didn't want to re-enter all the season passes. Dammit.


CP&TDL doesn't remove your season passes. Also, you can download those with KMTTG and upload later if you do ever need to delete them all.

Scott


----------

